

Investors On The Evolving Twitter Ecosystem: There Are Still Opportunities - adamtmca
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/14/investors-on-the-evolving-twitter-ecosystem-there-are-still-opportunities/

======
puredemo
This is just my gut feeling, but I tend to believe that the massive percentile
of inactive twitter users is a strong indication that most people are looking
for a different platform.

------
dnsworks
Investors with no perspective will definitely believe that the "twitter
ecosystem" is a good idea. In reality, what an awful concept .. Let's spend a
few million dollars building a feature, and calling it a company. Because if
they do that, they can leverage their home field advantage to crush you. Sort
of like how Apple kills anybody who builds an iphone app that they would like
to build themselves oneday.

